# Opinions on Super Negative Lifting



## solidassears (Jul 11, 2017)

The trainer I'm working with has me on two super negative routines; one for upper body and one for lower body. The weight is not high nor are the reps; we're talking 3 sets of 3 or 4 reps with total failure on the last rep as the goal. This is by far the most painful training I have ever done; I suppose because the stress on my muscle fiber lasts so long. It seems like it is working as the weight I can manage is higher after only two weeks. 

For example, I push 150 pounds for chest press; how it works is that I take the weight off the stops and hold it for at least 5 seconds, then slowly press the 150 pounds to full extension taking 10 seconds; hold at full extension for 5 seconds then let the weight come back down taking 10 seconds.. That is one rep. Repeat 3 or 4 times until failure, if no failure after 4 reps, increase the weight. I'm getting full failure during the 4th rep on rep one and two and on the 3 rep on the third set. 

Upper body is chest press, over head or military press, curls, reverse curl for triceps and a seated row pull. Lower body is leg press, quad extension, hamstring curls, calf raises and a core.

Question is; anyone else have good or bad experience training super negative?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2017)

Sounds interesting 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 26, 2017)

I like it, considering trying something like this soon.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 26, 2017)

lil-bit-slim said:


> I like it, considering trying something like this soon.



I'm on to the next level now; less time for reach rep; it's now 2 seconds hold, 5 seconds lift, 2 seconds hold and 5 seconds down. Only 30 seconds to recover; shooting for failure on rep 6, if no fail at 6, keep going until failure then increase the weight.  

I can tell you that the strength gains have been really good. I'm so old now; 65, that I'm sure my lifts seem whimpy, but I've gained almost 50% increase in each muscle group since I started so I am really liking this!


----------



## Trace Pyott (Oct 23, 2017)

This sounds kinda like super slows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

